# Frog



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it depends on the type of frog.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

No idea about the frog but I hope your boy is alright.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

"Noodle the poodle" lol I love it ! what a sweet lil thing !!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It depends on the frog. I believe you do have a couple poisonous frogs in Singapore, but don't recall any being deadly (I like amphibians). Could it have been a toad instead? 

Here is a website of the frogs you have. Do you know what it looked like?
Frogs In Singapore


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you sure it wasn't a toad? A lot of toads and frogs secrete a deterrent on their skin that will provoke this reaction to predators (to make a long story short), and it will most likely be okay. I would perhaps call your local poison control and describe the 'frog' that you saw, or try to google image search (although this will be very difficult since many different types of frogs look very similar). 

I think everything will be fine, my rottie did this dozens of times to different toads (none of which she ate, probably because they must taste disgusting).


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like it was a toad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

We have buffo toads in Florida which are very poisonous. I am constantly on the hunt for them and it is the one animal that we kill. Dogs have died from licking them, sometimes before even getting to the vet. If someone experiences anything like this, wash the dog's mouth out with water immediately and then head to the vet. They are so scary.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow I am glad we don't have any of those in Ohio. Just run of the mill toads that won't hurt anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry lives.  In fact he continues to live as a very bouncy puppy. It had no affect on him besides the initial reaction. 

I checked out the pictures online and admit most of the frogs/toads look the same to me! 

I asked in the office and there are poisonous frogs/toads here. My colleague also said more likely to be a toad. She advised to wash out his mouth. 

Thanks for all your thoughts 
(This evening I had a squirty anal gland to deal with. Erk! Stinky)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Harry is fine.....the trials and tribulations go on and on and on........LOL!


----------

